# pollen patties



## raybo1331 (Apr 4, 2002)

looking for ingrediants for making pollen patties ,can any one help here,raybo


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings raybo1331

POLLEN PATTIES - using pollen substitute:
*Recipe #1* - Makes 3 or 4 patties. 
Mix 1 lb dry substitute w/ 1 qt 2:1 sugar syrup. Press to form 1/2" tk, 1 lb hamburger-like (size and shape) patties. Allow to stand overnight. [Ref 2, p85, Ref 10, p518, Ref 11,p54] 

As an alternative to buying substitute, patties can be made using trapped pollen and expeller processed soybean flour. Mix 1-part water w/ 3-parts soybean flour (expeller process) in a heavy sugar syrup (2 parts sugar to 1 part water).[Ref 12, p642]

*Recipe #2* - Makes 1 patty. 
Mix 2 oz pollen, 6 oz soybean flour, 5-1/2 oz water, 10-1/2 oz sugar. Press mixture between sheets of wax paper to form patty
about 3/4" tk and weighing about 3/4 lb. [Ref 12, p642]

*Recipe #3* - Makes 32 patties - see Ref 12, p642).

Medication for both nosema (Fumidil-B) and foulbroods (Terramycin) may be incorporated into patties. [Ref 12, p642] 

REFERENCE:
2 - KEEPING BEES, John Vivian, 1986
10 - The ABC and XYZ of Bee Culture, A. I. Root, 1974
11 - How to Keep Bees and Sell Honey, Walter T. Kelley, 1983
12 - THE HIVE and the HONEY BEE, Joe M. Graham, 1992

------------------
Dave W . . .

A NewBEE with 1 hive.
First package installed
April, 2003.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Greetings,

Patties are very easy to make. Any of the commercial subs works well and so does brewers yeast. Just make sure the mixture is as wet as can be handled. I like to mix my to about the consistency of a cake mix. While setting overnight it will thicken up.

I used to mix an equal mixture of sugar with the sub to get the bees to accept it longer. When I had natural pollen available, I would mix about 5% to 10% in for the same effect.

But I have dispensed with the sugar and natural pollen as an attractant. I use another attractant that works much better. 

See:
http://bwrangler.litarium.com/feeding-attractant/ 

Regards
Dennis
Thinking it's probably too late to feed pollen sub in most of the US


----------



## raybo1331 (Apr 4, 2002)

thanks for the replies,ive never feed pollen patties. i have a late october swarm,i put 14teen frames of honey,4 frames drawed out ,i thought the golden rod would take care of the pollen ,but the early frost killed that ideal, so i thought pollen patties would help them to servive house bee


----------

